# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Article] Rising food prices

## BBBEE_CompSpec

Rising food prices

    * Background
    * National Agricultural Marketing Council reports
    * Agri-Consultation on Land and Agrarian Reform Programme
    * Government speeches and statements
    * Articles
    * International Monetary Fund
    * Food and Agriculture Organisation

Background

In its meeting of 16 April Cabinet mandated the economic and social cluster ministers to develop a strategy to address this challengeof rising food prices. President Thabo Mbeki announced at the media briefing following the mid-year Cabinet Lekgotlat that adraft framework for the National Food Control Agency has been completed for consultation.

Rising food prices is a global phonomenon, largely due to the combined impact of production shortfalls in major supply regions, rising consumption in developing economies and some diversion of feedstock to biofuel producers. South Africa has also been affected by the rising prices, although our food prices have not increased at the same pace as in many countries across the globe.

See also South Africa's response to international economic crisis.

National Agricultural Marketing Council reports

    * Food Price Monitor: January 2008 - January 2009 Food Price Trends, February 2009
    * Quarterly Food Price Monitoring, November 2008
    * The South African Food Cost Review â 2008
    * Quarterly Food Price Monitor, 29 August 2008
    * Quarterly Food Price Monitor, February 2009
    * Quarterly Food Price Monitor, May 2008
    * Quarterly Food Price Monitor, February 2008
    * The Food Cost Review 2006, July 2007
    * Final Food Cost Review 2004, July 2005
    * Other publications on food price monitoring

----------

